# Problème d'envoi de message avec Mail



## louloumac (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à vous,
Je ronge mes nerfs :hein:  car je n'arrive plus à envoyer des courriels avec Mail. Je les reçois mais je ne parviens pas à en envoyer. Par contre si je vais sur ma messagerie DartyBox pas de problème. Mais c'est tellement fastidieux que je préfère utiliser Mail (plus convivial et plus accessible). Cela a bien marché jusqu'à présent et depuis une semaine je bloque.  Je sais que je dois vérifier les préférences de Mail puis les comptes POP. Mais là j'en perds mon latin vu que je ne l'ai jamais étudié et encore moins le langage informatique. J'ai dû faire une mauvaise manip. Va savoir:hosto: :afraid: 
Y a-il quelqu'un pour me renseigner sans utiliser la langue de bois (s'il vous plait):mouais: 
De toutes les façons merci pour votre aide


----------



## FataMorgana (22 Novembre 2007)

louloumac a dit:


> Bonjour à vous,
> Je ronge mes nerfs :hein:  car je n'arrive plus à envoyer des courriels avec Mail. Je les reçois mais je ne parviens pas à en envoyer. Par contre si je vais sur ma messagerie DartyBox pas de problème. Mais c'est tellement fastidieux que je préfère utiliser Mail (plus convivial et plus accessible). Cela a bien marché jusqu'à présent et depuis une semaine je bloque.  Je sais que je dois vérifier les préférences de Mail puis les comptes POP. Mais là j'en perds mon latin vu que je ne l'ai jamais étudié et encore moins le langage informatique. J'ai dû faire une mauvaise manip. Va savoir:hosto: :afraid:
> Y a-il quelqu'un pour me renseigner sans utiliser la langue de bois (s'il vous plait):mouais:
> De toutes les façons merci pour votre aide



Je ne connais pas le mail darty box, 
mais tu auras de toutes les façons besoins des paramétres d'envoies pour ton compte....
Logiquement tu dois avoir une opération dans les paramétres ou préférence de ton compte te permettant d'activé le transfert pop....
En général tout est aussi expliqué sur la page...
As-tu activé le transfert ou pas? 
A bientôt


----------



## louloumac (22 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Je ne connais pas le mail darty box,
> mais tu auras de toutes les façons besoins des paramétres d'envoies pour ton compte....
> Logiquement tu dois avoir une opération dans les paramétres ou préférence de ton compte te permettant d'activé le transfert pop....
> En général tout est aussi expliqué sur la page...
> ...


MERCI pour ta prompte réponse, je suis sidérée.
Donc je suis sur la fenêtre comptes de mail :
 informations du compte type de compte POP
 Description : POP
adresse électronique : ok
Nom complet : ok
serveur de réception smtpauth.dbmail.com
Nom d'utilisateur : Ok
mot de passe
serveur d'envoi (SMTP) smtpauth@dbmail.com et mon nom d'utilisateur


et lorsque j'envoie mon mail j'aboutis sur le un message me signalant impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur ici référencé et il me demande d'envoyer le message en utilisant smtp.mac.com:et mon nom . Et là je ne peux pas choisir autre chose. Je vais explosé.


----------



## FataMorgana (23 Novembre 2007)

louloumac a dit:


> MERCI pour ta prompte réponse, je suis sidérée.
> Donc je suis sur la fenêtre comptes de mail :
> informations du compte type de compte POP
> Description : POP
> ...



Tu n'as pas du configurer le serveur d'envoie correctement...  En général on te demande d'utiliser un port précis ainsi qu'une connection sécurisée....
As-tu bien était dans les paramétres de ton compte mail (celui en ligne pas dans Mail) et activer le transfert POP.... Et dans ce cas n'est-il pas fait référence à différents détails techniques....
A bientôt


----------



## Padme (23 Novembre 2007)

je viens d'installer mon nouvel imac et après avoir configuré correctement mon compte mail, un message me dit que "smtp.mac.com a expiré, essayez un autre serveur"

par défaut , je suis sur le port 25 et j'ai effectué quelques changements de port qui ne marchent pas plus. j'ai essayé avec free, pareil, bref, je suis dans le même cas, je peux recevoir mais pas envoyer. et mon ancien imac est en rade et je ne peux plus trouver mon ancienne configuration.

je fais ma truffe, je sais, mais c'est exaspérant ces problèmes de serveur. je précise enfin, que mon compte mac est un sous compte, est ce que je dois m'adresser au titulaire du compte initial ou est-ce, selon vous, un problème de config?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## FataMorgana (23 Novembre 2007)

Padme a dit:


> je viens d'installer mon nouvel imac et après avoir configuré correctement mon compte mail, un message me dit que "smtp.mac.com a expiré, essayez un autre serveur"
> 
> par défaut , je suis sur le port 25 et j'ai effectué quelques changements de port qui ne marchent pas plus. j'ai essayé avec free, pareil, bref, je suis dans le même cas, je peux recevoir mais pas envoyer. et mon ancien imac est en rade et je ne peux plus trouver mon ancienne configuration.
> 
> ...



Par défaut Mail doit se configurer pour un compte mac...
Il faut aller dans les préférences de mail, regarder les comptes et aller sur les réglages des serveurs... 
Pour ce qui est d'utiliser le tansfert pop, je me répétes je le sais, il est impératif de cocher l'option sur les préférences de votre compte mail, dans ton cas ce doit être fait, mais va regarder quel serveur on te demande d'utiliser, quel port etc...
A bientôt


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2007)

coucou
et je remarque  divers truc bizarres dans ce que dit louloumac

ca 


> serveur de réception smtpauth.dbmail.com
> Nom d'utilisateur : Ok
> mot de passe
> serveur d'envoi (SMTP) smtpauth@dbmail.com et mon nom d'utilisateur



ca c'est très curieux ( et en pop et en smtp ca va pas)


car ca devrait etre ca


> Darty Box
> POP
> *pop.dbmail.com*
> Nom d'utilisateur : votre e-mail
> ...



ou ca


> Darty Box
> POP
> *pop.dbmail.com*
> Nom d'utilisateur : votre e-mail
> ...


----------



## FataMorgana (23 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> et je remarque  divers truc bizarres dans ce que dit louloumac
> 
> ca
> ...



Exact!!!
J'ai pas l'oeil....
Par contre pour le nom d'utilisateur, c'est pas toute l'adresse mail non? 
C'est juste le login....
A bientôt


----------



## vleroy (23 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> et je remarque  divers truc bizarres dans ce que dit louloumac
> 
> ca
> ...



ras sorry


----------



## FataMorgana (23 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> ras sorry



Pour le serveur POP si non? 
A bientôt


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Pour le serveur POP si non?
> A bientôt


ca dépend des services 
exemples
free que la premiere partie  de l'adresse

chez gmail
adresse entizere

concernant  @dmail j'en sais rien 
il peut tester
-
en passant
conseil : eviter  de mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier 
 mail principal  chez son FAI c'est pas forcement le mieux

c'est aussi une des raisons de l'utliité d'un compte gmail , réglage indépendant du FAI  en pop et smtp


----------



## dmo95 (26 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai exactement le même souçis sauf que je me trouve sous tele2, je dispose de tous les identifiants, serveurs de courier entrant POP : pop.tele2.fr ; et sortant SMTP : smtp.tele2.fr. Je pense avoir configurer correctement mon comptes. Mais cela ne fonctionne pas sur Mail et sur Entourage. Donc cela vient forcément de ma configuration, en revanche je ne sais ou ? C'est tellement simple que je ne voix pas du tout ou j'ai pu faire une érreur !!

Si quelqu'un à une idée, en tous cas je suis de près ce sujet...

Merci


----------



## vleroy (26 Novembre 2007)

fais une recherche ports smtp ici sur le forum, tu les notes tous (y en a trois ou quatre récurrents) et tu les essayes. Avec ou sans SSL coché
C'est souvent ce qui cloche dans le paramètrage


----------

